# Library audiobooks on Kindle Fire?



## H.S.Bajwa (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I tried to download an audiobook from the local library here in Kauai, HI, but the audiobook doesn't show up in the carousel. When I borrowed the book the library did not send me to amazon page of the book, which I thought was weird. It sent me to the list of books I have on my device. But I don't have the book on my Kindle fire. Is there anyway to listen to library audiobooks on Kindle fire? 

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't do audiobooks -- though many here do and I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you out -- but I wanted to say ALOHA!  I lived on Kauai for 3 years back in the late 80's -- my husband was stationed out at Barking Sands.  Best place on earth. 

Welcome to Kboards!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

You will need to use the Overdrive app on your Fire to listen to the books. While in the app you will search and find your own local library that you want to borrow from. Then you can search that library for ebooks or audiobooks and check them out with your library card. You listen to the books thru the app. It's a very easy process. The audiobook won't show up in your carousel even after you check it out....it will only show up when you are in the Overdrive app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As KindleGirl says, you'll need the Overdrive app.

If you've got a 2d Gen Fire, Fire HD or FIre HDX:
OverDrive Media Console: Library eBooks & Audiobooks

If you've got a 1st Gen Fire:
OverDrive Media Console: Library eBooks & Audiobooks (for Kindle Fire, 1st Generation)

If you checked the book out already using your browser and the library's website, it should have been an Overdrive site? The URL should have been something like mylibrary.lib.overdrive.com, since Overdrive runs the library borrowing system everywhere, as far as I know.

So, once you have installed the app on your device, you'll open the app and "add a library." It will let you do a search for your library from within the app. (This is how the "later gen" app works, anyway.)

For example, I searched "Fairfax County" and then picked my library from the list. You then will sign in to your library system using your library card number and password.

In the future, check out books from within the app, it will make things simpler! But, since you've already got a book checked out...

Go to Account in the blue menu bar. The book you checked out should already be shown in your bookshelf in your library account. Tap on Download. It gives a message that it's downloading, but not much else seems to happen. Then, tap on the blue Overdrive icon in the upper left hand corner, and tap on Bookshelf (the app's bookshelf. The book should be there, ready to play and listen to within the app.

Let us know if you have any problems.

Betsy


----------



## H.S.Bajwa (Feb 2, 2014)

ALOHA to you Ann,
I feel lucky to be on Kauai.  

Kindlegirl and Betsy, Thank you so much for the help. I'll try it out later and tell if it worked. Heading to a double shift today so can't do it now. 

As we say in Hawaii, MAHALO to you all.

Harneet


----------



## H.S.Bajwa (Feb 2, 2014)

KindleGirl & Betsy,

Your tips were perfect. I downloaded the book and it works great on my 1st generation Kindle Fire. 
I was wondering if there's any way to transfer this book to my iPhone for the ease of listening? 

Thanks,
Harneet


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't need to transfer it, but follow the same basic steps - download the Overdrive Media Console app to your iPhone, sign in to your library and you'll find your book on your "shelf".


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad you got it working! Enjoy your books!


----------



## H.S.Bajwa (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Meemo! 
I'm listening to it on my iPhone


----------

